# Pork rhines and Beef Jerky



## 101Tazman (May 16, 2002)

Whats your input on these? Was told if you need to snack snack on these.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2002)

I love beef jerky!   I bit high in salt, but it's quality protein.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 16, 2002)

BEEF JERKY, BEEF JERKY, BEEF JERKY!!! 

I am a big fan of the dried, shriveled meat (keep porn jokes to yourself   )


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

Beef Jerky contains Nitrates 

pork rhines....the name makes me shudder


----------



## Fade (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Beef Jerky contains Nitrates
> 
> pork rhines....the name makes me shudder



It says processed meats like spam and deviled ham. Jerky is a solid chuck of dried meat.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> 
> It says processed meats like spam and deviled ham. Jerky is a solid chuck of dried meat.



Plus, it bases its findings on someone eating 5 servings a week.  I never eat that much jerky.


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

Actually, there is nitrates in jerky, it's used as a preservative, but you can find jerky w/o it, read your labels


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2002)

I don't care, I like my beef jerky!


----------



## w8lifter (May 16, 2002)

Alright then


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I don't care, I like my beef jerky!




Agreed!  And sometimes I like to jerk my beefy.


----------



## Tank316 (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> BEEF JERKY, BEEF JERKY, BEEF JERKY!!!
> 
> I am a big fan of the dried, shriveled meat (keep porn jokes to yourself   )


nope, i cant let this go by without saying some thing smartass. if you tried a little lube on it IAB it wont looked so shriveled.


----------



## Tank316 (May 17, 2002)

yep, when i die they'll find a beef jerky in one hand and in the other a empty can of coors in the other.[oh shit IAB is goona say something back now]


----------



## 101Tazman (May 17, 2002)

I have a feeling where this might go but what the heck, Do you think Turkey jerky is better?


----------



## Tboy (May 17, 2002)

I make Deer jerky.  It's very lean.  Would Deer be higher in protein than Beef?


----------



## creatingmuscles (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Beef Jerky contains Nitrates
> 
> pork rhines....the name makes me shudder




Why do pork rhines make you shudder???   I know there kinda high is fat but, really low in carbs and have decent protein.  Does that not kinda balance out?


----------



## w8lifter (May 19, 2002)

Eeeeewww, just the name of them grosses me out


----------



## jonny69 (May 19, 2002)

pork rhinds suck ass!!


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2002)

I used pork rhines on my last diet. My BF got down to 4.5%. I didn't think they were that bad.


----------



## BIGPUN (May 20, 2002)

Pork Rinds are a good protein source, very helpful on a low carb diet.


----------



## BPB (May 20, 2002)

You could always make your own jerky and not worry about all the additives...I do


----------



## Leslie (May 20, 2002)

tazman- how did you incorporate pork rinds into your diet? I am doing a high protein /fat and low carb diet.  I nvr realized pork rinds had a bit of protein- Aren't they high in salt???


----------



## BIGPUN (May 20, 2002)

I have found that using pork rinds as a salad topping works (similar to bacon bits), or straight from the bag like any snack food.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 20, 2002)

Leslie, When I need a snack inbetween meals I would grab a handful but would limit myself to half a bag a day. At this point in my diet I was taking in zero carbs.


----------



## LAM (May 20, 2002)

Tboy you are lucky...deer jerky is the bomb !!!


----------



## iheartjerky (Jul 26, 2008)

*jerky is EXACTLY what you are looking for*

Jerky is made from hand-trimmed meat...this usually means a 97% or more Fat free product.  This combined with anywhere from 15-30 gs of protein make it a perfect snack for you.

I usually make my own.  There are tons of great recipes at Beef Jerky Recipes â?????? Search Free Beef Jerky Recipes .  I hope this helps!


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2008)

Beef jerky rocks!

Pork rinds are kinda fun, too. I ate a lot of those when I did Atkins. Protein and fat, no carbs. 

Leslie, salt's great when cutting!


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 27, 2008)

....They get caught up in my teeth spaces too much for me.  

And its RINDS....RINDS


----------

